# Keeping Yourself Busy



## MidwestMike (Dec 17, 2014)

For some reason when I am in school or hanging out with friends or even being interested with something on the internet I find that my Depersonalization is barely there if not at all. I feel like over thinking about life or Depersonalization in general makes the symptoms worse. I know its isn't easy even ignoring the unreal feeling but accepting it and moving on with your day and doing some of the things you enjoy while getting your shit done really does help (excuse my french).


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

This is very difficult to do at times, but it does work at least it has for me.


----------



## meltdowner (Jan 14, 2015)

This is true, if you are already a busy person and have dp I suggest you hold on to whatever you have, because in the end day that's all someone has..dp or not, its what gets them through the day and will probably get you through the day. Having dr made me realize that I could be doing what I really like and feel a lot better instead riding some labour job. Something boring wont distract you much, but something exciting will really get you into your job and keep you busy.


----------



## twinklefeet (Sep 12, 2013)

Ignoring it doesn't work, atleast not for me. Sure you shouldn't over think DP because DP is fueled by anxiety, but you should acknowledge that you have it or you can become sort of lost in it. The fact that you're socializing and living a normal life is why your symptoms aren't as bad. Accepting it is important, accepting it means you aren't afraid of it anymore, that i'll agree with.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2015)

Being focused is the number one thing to keep the DP demons at bay. I notice it too, for instance tonight i'm watching the fight at my best friends house, even though they'll be smoking tons of pot I doubt i'll be as dissociated if I were watching it alone.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, usually it happens when I'm lying in bed or sitting there listening to music alone- unoccupied. My mind wanders and then it hits. And to make it go away, I need to just occupy myself. Some people say they they need to look at their hands or observe their surroundings. I'm sure that works for a lot of people, but good god, that is the worst possible thing for me to do because then I just start thinking about how weird everything looks that I'm observing. What I do every time is clean, and it usually works. It's a mundane task, but something that needs to be done, that will occupy my brain. I'll usually turn on the tv in the background and try to focus on the storyline of the show as I clean.


----------



## NobodysHome (Aug 19, 2015)

When I was younger and still lived at home, I used to wake my parents up in the middle of the night to ask for a hug so I could try to ground myself. I've tried a few times to wake my fiancé up so that I can get a hug and feel like I'm here, but it just annoys him. It is selfish, but it calms me down.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

It has to be strong distraction to make me feel like my DP is gone...I really have to be engrossed in a task...BUT! as soon as im finished the task my DP comes right back along with the anxiety and depression...

I started keeping tropical fish about 6 years ago and its one of the best things ive ever done for my DP as regards distraction...I also find you have to be interested in the distracting task....

I also find i need constant variety in my life...Normal day to day routines (repetetive stuff) just make me feel even more DPed...The only thing i do the same every day is go to bed at about 11 and get up at about 7...This is the only thing i do the same every day that helps my DP...


----------

